
Ask HN: How many hours a day do you actually work(specifically developers)? - mirrormind
I am not equating hours to output but i am curious to know how many hours as a developer or also someone with other jobs do you actually work and how much time is spent on HN or other non work related stuff.
======
Artlav
Can be anything from zero to 30+ hours a day.

It gets closer to zero when i have problems focusing and so go into runaway
internet time burning. This typically happens when some exciting/problem
solving part of a project concludes, and i'm left with either a million
possible ways to move forward past the solved problem, or a need to do the
boring "awesome, now make it work" part of a project.

Procrastination is a problem solving decompression sickness.

It get closer to "code until a non maskable sleep interrupt fires" when there
is a problem and the solution is close or something does not work but should,
or something that haven't worked for a while finally starts to.

Between the two extremes there is pretty much any times depending on things to
be done and free time available.

~~~
mirrormind
Makes complete sense! Your English skills and also answering my question with
something measurable are impeccable. I hope you write code like the way you
answered my question. Would be one readable piece of code.

